# 2019 Porsche School schedule



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I alternated between Brand P and Brand B schools. But, now BMW's stopped offering the Advanced M school in the east (Road Atlanta and Virginia International Raceway). So, if anybody else is interested...

Porsche's US schools are at Barber Motorsports Park in Leeds, Alabama, east of Birmingham. BMP is to race tracks what Augusta is to golf courses. It was designed for George Barber to play with his ~1500 antique motorcycles. So, it's a lot of turns and hills, and relatively short straights. That makes it a perfect place for driving schools. RA and VIR are "real" race tracks. I suspect the high speeds attained at those tracks might have played into BMW"s decision to move the Advanced M School to Thermal, California.


----------

